# Another Warhammer Fantasy Piece...



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is another dwarf I drew for the Warhammer fantasy roleplaying campaign I used to be a part of long ago. This was meant to be the the nearly crippled father of my character.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I have to say that it pretty nice piece of work. Much better than what I could draw!


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

I love it! the work on the beard is great. plus rep to you sir


----------

